# Very thin fish, eating well but not growing! Please help!!



## jpicos (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, first of all the important info! hahaha

Tank: 60 gallons, freshwater
Aquarium has been set up for 1+ years with a major addition of fish about 2 months ago. I had a case of ICH treated it with Rid Ich and now there is no longer Ich. I finished treating about 1 week ago.
Species:
Clown loaches pink zebras, tetras (glowlights, neons, pristella) 3 small angel fish
Filering:
2 Aqua Clear 50's and 1 power head
Fully Planted tank, recieves natural and bulb light
Water changes 1 a week
Home made C02 based on yeast fermentation

Water Parameters:

PH - 7.4
Amonia 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate 10ppm



Ok, now what brings me here: I'm noticing several of the fish, specially 2 of the pink zebras and 1 clown loach VERY thin the seem to be eating well but one of them actually seems he is really only bones!
these fish have been here for about 2 months now and most of them have grown quite a bit, the clown remains about the same size as when he first came and the zebras are the ones really starting to get me worried.
I really don't want to add any more chemical medicine to the tank as It took me about 1 month to get rid of Ich and it really didnt have my clown fish very happy. 

Do you think any medicated food could help? Could it be parasites? what would you suggest to treat this? I'm worried it might be passed on to the rest of my fish.

Thanks everyone in advance for your help!

Johann


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You may want to try Junge Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food.
I have had heard people say they have used it with good results.


----------

